# Obscure Greek Gods?



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 11, 2012)

I need some help, can anyone find a greek god which has the most useless purpose?
or at least funny purpose.
I have to dress up as one so it has to be a god, not goddess


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 11, 2012)

Hephaestus. be sure to get a wheelchair.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Zeus.

All he does is sit on his throne and have sex with 100++  goddess.


----------



## jing90 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dionysus was the god of wine and other stuff and he was usually drunk


----------



## wasim (Jan 11, 2012)

Medusa.

I don't thinks it's a god but it'll look cool !


----------



## Snailface (Jan 11, 2012)

Straight from the "Other Gods" section of the Wikipedia article.   

1.Cyamites (Κυαμίτης), demi-god of the bean
2.Acratopotes (Ἀκρατοπότης), god of unmixed wine and incontinence
3.Agdistis (Ἄγδιστις), Phrygian hermaphroditic deity
4.Harpocrates (Ηαρποκρατης), god of silence
5.Hermaphroditus (Ἑρμάφρόδιτός), god of hermaphrodites and effeminate men
6.Matton (Μάττων), demi-god of the meal, specifically the kneading of dough

Suggestion: Pick #4 so you can just walk around pretending to be deaf.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmmm....

Well, here's what I came up with:
Hestia - Virgin Goddess of the Hearth, Architecture, and family order.
Hera - Goddess of Women and Marriage.
Persephone - Not a goddess of anything, just considered the personification of vegetation.
Edit) Oh, not a goddess? Sorry, most of the useless gods are goddesses.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 11, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Cyamites (Κυαμίτης), demi-god of the bean


They have bean gods?

Pythagoras must have thought Cyamites was the devil.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 11, 2012)

Harpocrates- I LIKE THIS ONE
now I have an excuse to not talk XD


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 11, 2012)

Priapus



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> minor rustic fertility god, protector of livestock, fruit plants, gardens and male genitalia. *Priapus is marked by his absurdly oversized, permanent erection*, which gave rise to the medical term priapism.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 12, 2012)

I saw a documentary that mentioned a God of "Just in case we forgot a God of something" but I am not sure if it was Greek or for a newer civilization. And I can't seem to find it using Google.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 12, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Well, here's what I came up with:
> Hestia - Virgin Goddess of the Hearth, Architecture, and family order.
> ...



That goes to tell you something doesn't it


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 12, 2012)

Crimson Ghoul said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm....
> ...


 sad isn't it?


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 12, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Priapus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've known the term "priapism" for a while...now I know where it comes from.  Thanks!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 12, 2012)

@[member='Densetsu'] I learned about Priapus because I wondered where the word came from, one day. 
 Yay for boundless curiosity.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 12, 2012)

I've found more!
Alastor - Male - Personification of familial feuds.
Bia - Female - Personification of force. (The FUS RO DAH of Goddesses)
Castor and Pollux - Male and Male - Personification of Gemini, AKA the Twins.
Chaos - Nongendered - Deity of the nothingness that everything sprung from.
Momus - Male - God of Satire, Mockery, Writers and Poets
Proteus - Male - Was god of the sea before Poseidon. (I'm guessing he disappeared or was rendered useless when Poseidon came along?)
Achelous - Male - Patron deity of a river by the same name.
Ceto - Female - Personification of the dangers of the sea, unknown terrors, and bizarre creatures.
I've listed female ones because, hey, who doesn't want to see even more useless Gods/Goddesses?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 16, 2012)

D: my teacher wouldn't let me be Priapus
When I told her what his purpose was she said "OH GOD I NEVER WANTED TO HEAR THOSE WORDS COME OUT OF A TEENAGE BOY'S MOUTH!"
But at least I got Harpocrates!


----------



## mad567 (Jan 16, 2012)

DIONYSOS was the great Olympian god of wine, vegetation, pleasure and festivity.....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 17, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> D: my teacher wouldn't let me be Priapus
> When I told her what his purpose was she said "OH GOD I NEVER WANTED TO HEAR THOSE WORDS COME OUT OF A TEENAGE BOY'S MOUTH!"
> But at least I got Harpocrates!



LOL! Well, it was worth trying just to get that reaction out of a teacher.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 17, 2012)

Serapis wears a flower pot as a hat

related: check out the film _Agora_, great film that went largely unnoticed.


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2012)

mad567 said:


> DIONYSOS was the great Olympian god of wine, vegetation, pleasure and festivity.....


Not to mention drunkenness and lesbian orgies.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 17, 2012)

Helpful Corn said:


> check out the film _Agora_, great film that went largely unnoticed.



I would, but I can't go out and locate it due to my crippling agoraphobia.


----------

